# No more carrying poop bags for me! Free, free at last!!



## TxRider (Apr 22, 2009)

I was walking the dogs the other day, Hope always wanting to test the end of the leash, Kaya alternating between walking ahead and hugging my leg..

I'm trying to handle these two polar opposites of dogs, alternate between heeling and "free" time where they can go sniff, and all the while carrying a bag of poop, or two, sometimes three, for a couple of miles and hating it. And I am always looking for a place to ditch the bag.

Then I had a thought to myself, "hey self, get a backpack for Hope, let her carry the bags and the poop, it is her poop after all right?"

So last night on the way home I stop by petco. They had one brand of pack and I got one in the large size for $15. I get home and try it on her and let her wear it around the house. She didn't seem to mind it at all until the strap around the front hung down in front of her legs.

I looked it over, and even though she's 75lbs this thing just doesn't fit. I think she's too narrow, and it was meant for wider chested dogs.

So on the way to training class I stop by petsmart, they have a different brand of pack called Homeward bound. I remember it because it's in big clear logos on both sides... 

This time I try it one her in the store. Their large size seems to fit a lot better, the front strap isn't going to hang down in front of her legs, but the saddle bags might be riding a little low. But the only color they have is pink. So I swallow my manly ego and buy a pink saddle bag pack for her, it's not like she is going to mind, and it does make her look less like a scary black german shepherd I suppose.

So this morning is the big day, Hope gets a new job, and I have carried my last bag full of poop around the neighborhood. I put her pack on, put a water bottle in each side for a little weight, treats in one side, and bags in the other. I designate one outside pocket on one side exclusively for poop and bags the way I see it.

And off we go!

I just had the most pleasant walk with these two dogs I have ever had. Having the pack on somehow distracted Hope away from almost all distractions that usually flood her mind, and she paid attention to me better than she ever has. She heeled better, she didn't test the end of the leash as much, and at the slightest tug she looked back at me which I gave her a "good girl" for every time she did. She seemed much calmer than normal.

She wasn't able to bring herself to actually poop while wearing it though, she started to, but stopped and waited until we got home. Kaya however had no such reservations so the pack was broken in. I made the walk twice as long, and even stopped to sit a while and dish out some treats.

She didn't like to sit with it on, would not lay down with it on, but I think she'll get used to it. Hopefully she will retain the more polite walking though. I'm going to try to reward the better walking and better attention lavishly while I can. Woohoo, no more poop bags swinging around while carry them.. 

So how many people walk their dogs with a pack?

What brand pack is the best? The one I have seems quite prone to slipping over to one side if the saddlebags are not loaded with exact equal weight on either side.

I know, I know, I should have posted pics... Will do tomorrow.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

I don't do my daily runs with a backpack but we do walk with it regularly, especially on hikes where I want the dog to carry water for us both and maybe food or his long leash and such. I have a Mountainsmith brand (_I think_)-- there's a few photos of Chester wearing it in my profile album.

I like it a lot and Chester doesn't mind it at all- two issues with it though: one is the shifting you mentioned, I don't see anyway around that other than keeping the loads fairly even. Its not like on a horse where you can tighten down the girth to keep a saddle on. Not a big deal though.

The other is that the front strap under the belly (it has a chest strap and two under body straps) as the buckle backing rubs his "armpit" area. First time I used it on a long walk, it bloodied his underarm (that hairless patch) but I just put a little wrap of fleece around the buckle and problem solved (I put the fleece tube on the strap, then buckle it and slid it up over the buckle to cover it).


----------



## melgrj7 (Sep 21, 2007)

I have ruff wear's approach backpacks for Lloyd and Nash. I like them. They need to be loaded pretty evenly or they will slide a bit to one side.


----------



## NRB (Sep 19, 2009)

I walk the dog on a circular route. So I just drop the full poop bag next to a utility pole and pick it up on my way back. i don't carry it on the entire walk. Once I forgot it and had to drive by and pick it up. 

The pack idea though, is great. Esp if you don't walk a loop route.


----------



## shawnley (Mar 13, 2010)

We've been using a great pack called the Doodie Pack (www.doodiepack.com), made specifically to free us from having to carry those bags of poop ourselves. It hugs close to the dog's body and has two straps that go around chest and neck (VERY STABLE!) Comes in 3 sizes and many colors so you don't have to be seen with a dog in pink! Can't imagine a walk without it anymore.


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

shawnley said:


> We've been using a great pack called the Doodie Pack (www.doodiepack.com), made specifically to free us from having to carry those bags of poop ourselves. It hugs close to the dog's body and has two straps that go around chest and neck (VERY STABLE!) Comes in 3 sizes and many colors so you don't have to be seen with a dog in pink! Can't imagine a walk without it anymore.



Wow that's awesome, might have to invest in one of those sometime. Plus, it would be something new for Wally. Maybe he'd like carrying a backpack!


----------



## melgrj7 (Sep 21, 2007)

Doodie packs are cool. Lots of people around here use and like them (the lady that created them lives around here). I wanted something I could put weight into though, which is why I went with the approach packs.


----------



## SuperMomma (Mar 14, 2010)

I'd never thought about something like this before, then again, I walk my dog around a city and don't really have to worry about finding a trash can...


----------

